# Ultimate Tubos - check this travel pack out.



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

http://img297.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image7921mc2.jpg

Habanos s.a. is proud to introduce another product exclusively made for the Travel Retail and Duty Free channel: The Travel Retail Selection pack.

The Travel Retail Selection Pack is made up by a selection of trendy sizes from three different Habanos brands. This special new pack makes a great combination of three of the most successful of the latest launchings of Habanos within the past four years.

The Robusto is a trendy size nowadays, no wonder it has been chosen to be the core of this selection. Along its dimensions (50 ring gauge and 124 mm long) smokers are able to find plenty of flavours in a short smoke.

Petit Edmundo from Montecristo. With a girth of 52 x 110 mm in the length, in keeping with the current trends of the global cigar market, Petit Edmundo is offering consumers the flavour and blend of a renowned premium brand in a short cigar. Montecristo also shows an unparalleled performance regarding worldwide sales. Its medium to full flavour has become an icon among cigar enthusiasts around the world.

Short Churchills from Romeo y Julieta. A classic Robusto. (Girth 50 and 124 mm long) The devotees to the brand will be able to taste the Romeo y Julieta's balanced and aromatic blend of selected leaves from the Vuelta Abajo region, making it the classic medium bodied Habano. Today Romeo y Julieta is a well known brand around the world and this size will be delighting the senses of the Habanos lovers in a delicate combination of passion and excellence.

Petit Robusto from Hoyo de Monterrey. Aimed to satisfy the most demanding palates, the flavour of Hoyo de Monterrey's blend makes it an attractive choice for those who seek a delicate yet aromatic Habano that is lighter to the taste but with great elegance and complexity. Made up by a selection of leaves from the Vuelta Abajo region, this is a gift for every aficionado.

Once again, Habanos s.a. gives consumers another chance to get the latest exclusivity for the Duty Free and Travel Retail channel. It's an excellent tailored-made product that will surely become a special gift for frequent flyers.

Aiming at the preservation as the key factor, the pack was specially made with the latest "Double Chamber" Humidifier Tube, in order to keep the Habanos inside for a long time in safe conditions. Habanos are evenly humidified from the bottom to the top. Furthermore, dry Habanos can be "recovered" in only 1 week.

Another plus added is the eye-catching design, in which each tube carries out the brand logo on the side printed in a sleek surface for a better presentation. These tubes give smokers the chance to enjoy their Habanos anytime they please.

** Like to thank the peeps reponsible for first posting this else where but its to cool not to share.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

****in A that's sick! :tu:tu


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sweet. I like the looks and functionality of these. Bet they are quite pricey.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I want one. Maybe 2 :ss


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 13, 2007)

It looks to me that theres a punch built into the tubo thats slick!!


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

poker said:


> I want one. Maybe 2 :ss


Pick up three if you would I would be happy to take one off your hands.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

gf comes back from overseas in December. Maybe.....


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

Group buy:r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Those tubes are absolutely awesome.
I'd break them in ten minutes cause I'm a hammerhead, but damn, they'd look nice for "sitting around" stuff. :tu


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

they look pretty cool but somehow the word "trendy" pretty much insures that i will never buy any.i will buy when habanos starts using "traditional" a little more often.

derrek


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

It's a cool set. Too bad they didn't choose better cigars. I havn't had good experiences with any of those.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I can see me going to a Detroit herf with that.:r


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I would change out the cigars :tu


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

poker said:


> I would change out the cigars :tu


If the tubes for the short robustos are the same size as the RyJ SC (robusto) and not shorter (looks like they are in the pic), that's a good idea. :tu


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

That's beyone befielf. I'm kinda super buzzed or minimally drunk, but Those are an amazin gconcept!!! That's ridiculous, and props to Habanos for holding off so long. **** its not that cool in the morning(right before an 8am), but still, that i a great marketing scheme and packaging idea. POP Quiz: Wo invented a degree in packaging? Hint: Who is number 1 in packaging, while competing against many other schools, too?? MSU!!!(Michigan version!!! (= Michigan State University))


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

This package is for me!! When I ordered my FIRST order of CCs earlier this summer(more like the beginning), I received a Petit Edmundo, a Petit Edmundo, and 2 RyJ Short Churchills(Tubos and from a box). The box pressed version was better than the tubos, but sat for 2 months vs. 3 days!!. Oh, I had other CCs, too, but those are the ones in this pack. But basically, this is like "calling" my name. They were all great, and alongf with Party Shorts, I am either getting some RyJ SC or HdM PE's. Any price indication... at all??


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

I want these...bad. They're just...so...cool...


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

That would make an really nice gift.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

NCRadioMan said:


> It's a cool set. Too bad they didn't choose better cigars. I havn't had good experiences with any of those.


I was thinking that these cigars haven't been liked alot around here. Tubes are cool though. Would mak e a kick ass gift.


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

K Baz said:


> Furthermore, dry Habanos can be "recovered" in only 1 week.


Huh?


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh, those are sweet.

Like, "I'm gettin' a chubby" sweet.


----------



## fissure30 (Apr 28, 2008)

Old Sailor said:


> I can see me going to a Detroit herf with that.:r


Just 5 or six of them:r:r


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Ashcan Bill said:


> Huh?


Sorry didn't write it so I can't speak to it. But I also though it was odd.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Hmmm... I am in Mexico City right now (family emergency), and didn't see those at the Duty Free coming in. I will be checking LCDH while I am here and will have to see if they have them.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

BeagleOne said:


> Hmmm... I am in Mexico City right now (family emergency), and didn't see those at the Duty Free coming in. I will be checking LCDH while I am here and will have to see if they have them.


Hope all goes all right with the family emergency.

Did a little research and found this:



> this product will be launched next October 2008 at the TFWE in Cannes and it will be available to the Duty Free market by the end of the year.


Hopefully they are still available next May when I am in Mexico


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

How much you figure the tubos themselves are worth? Anybody want to trade? I'll let you keep the cigars, but I want the tubos (at least one)!


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

I'll be looking for these tommorow when I get to the LCDH in Aruba.


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

i read this over on FOH. i believe rob was the one who put this up. they look amazing and i can't wait to get me some! i am pretty sure they aren't comming out for a while yet. they are not available now, that i do know.

when someone does eventually see these, HIT ME UP!!!!! i want them!! :ss


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Thought I would bump this see if any one has had a chance to see these in person. Like to know before I book a trip.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

bump.

anyone seen these yet? curious how much they are.

here is the pic again


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

bump!!! I'm still wondering about these! They are amazing by photograph!!


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

These are out!! But they are $102 at a vendor who is typically very well priced


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

yea i was hoping to see these in the +/- $50 range. especially considering none of the cigars are that expensive themselves. However I was told that they tubes can also hold the humidity level properly for a couple of days? not sure, just what I heard. 

they are sexy though!


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

If the price drops to about $60 USD, I think I will get them! I can't imagine the tubes being horrible quality. But not necessarily super impressive, either, being "Travel Retail." Sure, they are designed for travel, but then again, they are marketed towards tourists, and especially those who are looking for a few cigars to smoke within about a week and not necessarily reuse the tubes over and over again. Or so I would predict. Anbody have these?


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

They are extremely overpriced :x


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

I thought I saw these for cheaper somewhere, but I guess not. For a little under $90 these aren't too appealing. I'd consider biting at around $50 or maybe even $60 like the others.


----------



## llatsni (Jan 3, 2009)

Seen them for 78 euro delivered over this side of the pond (about 98 US dollars)... which seems a bit rich considering a 3 pack of Cohiba Robustos from the same source is 34 euro delivered (43 dollars).

But I still want a pack


----------

